# Best pack for climbing sticks.



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Looking for opinions on the best backpack for carrying climbing sticks. I have the lone wolf sticks and usually carry 4. Been through a couple cheap "tactical" packs just cant come up with a good system with them.

Hunt mainly out of a saddle but sometimes I take the millenium in with me.

Under 200 would be nice but I understand buy once cry once.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

This is what I used this year. I use a lone wolf or xop stand with 4-5 sticks. Lifeline, backpack (loaded with too much stuff) and clothes. I will also be following to see other options


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

What do you do with the pack frame when you get to the tree? 

Any pics of it all set up?

I have a cheap army surplus packframe I could use just worried about leaving it at the base of the tree and it spooking deer.

I was looking at this and thought it might work.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I've taken it up the tree with me or concealed it in the brush somewhere. I weighed it last time I packed out of Ohio and it was 68lbs. With all my crap. That included a shooting rest and everything was wet from the rain. 

I'll look for pics


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I think that pack would work if your using a saddle. 

I also use mine to pack out deer if I'm successful. It folds flat and doesn't seem to spook deer but I'm sure it adds to my scent


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Eberlestock x2.



$179


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

stickbow shooter said:


> Eberlestock x2.
> 
> 
> 
> $179


Just checked it out on amazon and it looks like a quality pack. Like the side zipper storage on it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My son has one orderd, the site has different camo to choose from. There is one in mountain camo ( I believe) that's going for $ 119. Same pack just different color. They must be discontinuing that one.


----------



## Millennial Ben (Jan 12, 2019)

I keep going back and forth with this as well. Thanks for starting the thread. I’m interested in seeing all the different setups. I have ran many different packs and they have all performed the same, work but not great. I use a saddle or tree stand as well. I’m running 5 LW Wolf Sticks and Assault LW stand when I use it. After trying to figure out the best pack, I went through and wrote down everything that I want in a pack. After all of this and researching it, I tested my Exo pack that I use out west and realized it was everything I needed and was looking for. It’s a pack frame, rather large but knew that is what I needed. So recently I ordered there 1800 day pack that will fit on the same frame. Should be in next week. Once I get it, I’ll set it up and hunt with it, share some pictures when I can. Now I know this isn’t an affordable whitetail pack, but I’d stick to a frame pack that you can pack everything in with. 

The Eberlstock caught my eye, only issue is, just like a lot of other packs, I’m packing in all my clothes. That bag isn’t big enough for that and I hate trying to strap them onto the pack itself over top of everything, done that for years and I always fighting with it. 

Interested in seeing all setups.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a quick pic of a super day pack im using rt now with four cut down sticks. For long hunts it’s ok but around the farm hunts I'd rather sling them over the shoulder and use a small pack.
The super day is nice for hauling an outer layer and a thermos though.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I love my Mystery Ranch pop up 28! I carry everything from sticks, wild edge steps, and platform with this pack, not to mention I've used it to pack out deer. The purchase price stings, but I have no regrets.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Eberlestock X2.
Sticks, platform, First Lite Solitude coat+bibs, saddle, wool shirt, 32oz thermos, knife. All ready for post October all-day hunting. 










Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Eberlestock X2.
> Sticks, platform, First Lite Solitude coat+bibs, saddle, wool shirt, 32oz thermos, knife. All ready for post October all-day hunting.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Definitely leaning towards that pack. 

Looks neat and clean fully packed. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

thill said:


> I love my Mystery Ranch pop up 28! I carry everything from sticks, wild edge steps, and platform with this pack, not to mention I've used it to pack out deer. The purchase price stings, but I have no regrets.
> 
> View attachment 468731


Thill, how are you running your sticks on that pack? I have the 18 and like it, but don't love it. I've been running the sticks on the meat shelf, width wise. It works pretty good, but I have to unsnap 6 buckles to get them off the pack, which isn't that bad, but could be better. Search for perfect pack continues for me.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

83mulligan said:


> Thill, how are you running your sticks on that pack? I have the 18 and like it, but don't love it. I've been running the sticks on the meat shelf, width wise. It works pretty good, but I have to unsnap 6 buckles to get them off the pack, which isn't that bad, but could be better. Search for perfect pack continues for me.


My heliums are always in the meat shelf, either 2 on each side, 3 on one or even tried 4 on the bottom of the meat shelf lying horizontal.


----------



## Millennial Ben (Jan 12, 2019)

thill said:


> I love my Mystery Ranch pop up 28! I carry everything from sticks, wild edge steps, and platform with this pack, not to mention I've used it to pack out deer. The purchase price stings, but I have no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have debated that on pack. I thought it would perform well. Good to see it works well.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm gonna buy the mystery ranch mule after Christmas, I'll be packing in 4 or 5 climbing sticks cut down down to 24 inches, saddle, platform and extra layers. Plus I can pack out a deer if wanted. Been running a old Alice pack this year and while it does the job I'd prefer something more comfortable.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

For me if I can't strap the sticks to a pack like I have them on my X2, I'm not interested. I tried strapping them 2 to a side and that just doesn't work. laying them horizontal, even my 22" beast sticks, they seemed to snag every single little limb/branch/grass/etc. 

With that criteria, I am looking at upgrading to the 2020 Mystery Ranch Pintler that will be compatible with the Guide Lite MT Frame. Then I'll have an actual meat hauler as well. 

Also looking at some of the Kifaru configurations.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I saw this the other day on the beast fb page. I guy uses an AR 15 tech bag, 36 inches long, Zippered compartment holds sticks with inside straps nice and quiet, has outer bags for jacket and Snacks, and padded shoulder straps to carry on your back. Im strongly considering this option


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I saw this the other day on the beast fb page. I guy uses an AR 15 tech bag, 36 inches long, Zippered compartment holds sticks with inside straps nice and quiet, has outer bags for jacket and Snacks, and padded shoulder straps to carry on your back. Im strongly considering this option


 Ive seen them 30 inches long also


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

My stone glacier pack will work also I just like the idea of having the sticks separately strapped in an enclosed cased.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> Ive seen them 30 inches long also


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I found the ALPS Trail Blazer on CamoFire for $40.00 and love it for my saddle hunting set up.
I run 5 MUDDY Pro sticks with the Artisan Iron Works platform on the top stick and, if necessary, 2 step ring of steps. If I want to lighten a bit I can add an aider on the first stick and drop a stick easily.
I can pack my Kestral and all of my ropes inside with my misc. gear i.e. hat, gloves, neck gator, saw, knife, kill kit, etc. and then I can lash my heavy outer layers to the top if need be.
The 5 sticks go in the butt bucket of the pack and then are held in place with the 2 outer straps.
Works flawlessly and the pack is very comfortable even on long pack ins/outs.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> I found the ALPS Trail Blazer on CamoFire for $40.00 and love it for my saddle hunting set up.
> I run 5 MUDDY Pro sticks with the Artisan Iron Works platform on the top stick and, if necessary, 2 step ring of steps. If I want to lighten a bit I can add an aider on the first stick and drop a stick easily.
> I can pack my Kestral and all of my ropes inside with my misc. gear i.e. hat, gloves, neck gator, saw, knife, kill kit, etc. and then I can lash my heavy outer layers to the top if need be.
> The 5 sticks go in the butt bucket of the pack and then are held in place with the 2 outer straps.
> Works flawlessly and the pack is very comfortable even on long pack ins/outs.


I also use an ALPS pack (one size bigger than Tony) and am very happy with it.


----------

